# Job in Rayong



## fidleix

I am a young French-Italian Chemical Engineer, at the moment working for a French company near Bangkok. I graduate last year from a spanish university and speak fluently all this languages. For different reasons I would like to relocate to Rayong in few (4-5) monthslane:. I am looking for jobs over there but:ranger:, as usual, I can not find anything for expats and less for young expats. Even in different fields other than Engineering.

It is already around nine months that I'm in Thailand and I really would like to stay longer but it is very difficult to find a good job, and more an acceptable salary.

Does anyone have some tips to give me or some help to offer LOL 

Thanks guys

Fidleix


----------



## williamarissa

There is a US company name Dow Chemical in Rayoung. You should submit resume. Bangkok	
Dow Chemical Thailand Ltd.

Tel. 66 2 365 7000
Fax 66 2 381 1523
Locations - Dow in Thailand - The Dow Chemical Company


----------

